# Aeropuerto Anta en Huaraz



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

son fotos de panoramio


----------



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

y una foto mas para alegrar la vista hecha en huaraz


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Está bien el aeropuerto, me gustó.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Luce bien, chiquito, perfecto para esa ciudad, aunque tengo entendido que no hay vuelos regulares.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Quedo bien... algo compacto, pero bien


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

no sabia que hubiese aeropuerto en Huaraz. se ve muy bien. 

y la casa se ve genial! me encanto!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve muy bien. Y la foto que nada que ver... mejor aún!


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Bonito aeropuerto.Se ve mucho mejor que otros aeropuertos del país.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

J Block said:


> Luce bien, chiquito, perfecto para esa ciudad, aunque tengo entendido que no hay vuelos regulares.


Al decir TENGO ENTENDIDO, es porque lo sabes de alguna fuente?

Hay vuelos diarios de la linea aerea LC BUSRE hacia Lima.

www.lcbusre.com.pe

Saludos


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Parece que faltó poner tejas a una parte del techo, está OK digo para un aeropuerto pequeño.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

walymr said:


> Al decir TENGO ENTENDIDO, es porque lo sabes de alguna fuente?
> 
> Hay vuelos diarios de la linea aerea LC BUSRE hacia Lima.
> 
> ...


que miedo viajar en esos avioncitos.

Luce bastante bien el aeropuerto, esta pintadito.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

esta bien, y el paisaje insuperable


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Ese portico esta chevere!!, la programacion visual tambien esta bonita!, el logo de ADP esta bien bacan, parece que estan bien asesorados.


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

Muy bonito el aeropuerto, que interesante..Cuando fui a Huaraz no me habian dicho que tenia un aeropuerto , la entrada me gusta


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow yo me acuerdo cuando fui allá por el 97 y realmente a cambiado mucho! Se ve muy bien! El logo tambien me gustó mucho, sobre el pórtico blanco resalta bien. Solo que le arreglen el grass de los alrededores y queda excelente.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chiquito, simple, en buenas condiciones, remodelado y para un trafico de avioncitos pequeños esta muy bien


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Se ve bonito, la entrada es parecida al que vi en un render de la remodelación del aeropuerto de Trujillo, será casualidad o todos los aeropuertos tendran ese pórtico.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Ese aeropuerto es muy pequeño, se le puede ver desde la carretera que recorre todo el callejón de Huaylas; evidentemente es para aviones pequeños como los de LC Busre


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Lástima que no tenga vuelos comerciales, Huaraz es la voz y te ahorrarías un wevo ir hasta allá en avión.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Bonito.


----------

